# Antique "DALTON" wood lathe help please?



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I have a very old (I'm guessing cerca 1930's) antique wood lathe that has "Dalton" stamped on part of it and Montgomery & Co Lathe on another. It is ceiling mounted belt driven and needs some work on it before it could be used. Their are loads of gears and other accessories that go with it...it looks complete to me but I am no expert.

Does anybody on this board have any idea on value or who I could speak with about it? Information online is extremely limited and I am pretty tired of it taking up space in my garage.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I found a lot of information
http://www.lathes.co.uk/dalton/


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

bill said:


> I found a lot of information
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/dalton/


Thanks Bill...I actually pulled that site up but didn't see what I have until you posted this reply and I dug in a little deeper. I found this link:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/dalton/page4.html

Now if I can just track down a value or a buyer...I'm going to try and email the gentleman.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

The Dalton Lathe appears to be a metal lathe and not a wood lathe...You might contact some of the hobby metal working sites. Those lathes may be worth more for their scrap metal value... than what you could get for them otherwise... You might consider donating them to a museum...No money, but it gets them out of your garage...


----------

